# 29.5 terminators. No lift?



## Cameron (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a 2013 brute force 750. I have the stock wheels with 1.5in wheel spacers all around. My question is will 29.5in terms fit without a 2in lift or will I have to run the 28in terms. I don't want to lift my brute because I trail ride as well as ride in the mud.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Based on what you said, I would stick w/ 28's regardless. You'll probably be much happier w/ them on the trail. Don't forget to call VFJ for some new clutch spring. Or at least ask him if what you've a,ready got will work.


----------



## Cameron (Jun 17, 2014)

Polaris425 said:


> Based on what you said, I would stick w/ 28's regardless. You'll probably be much happier w/ them on the trail. Don't forget to call VFJ for some new clutch spring. Or at least ask him if what you've a,ready got will work.


thanks a lot. I think its going to be 28s then.

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------

how are the terms going to do on dirt and rocky trails. like Hatfield McCoy trails in WV?


----------



## humpjim (Jan 16, 2015)

I would do the 2 inch lift helps in the water


----------



## jamiec17 (Jun 25, 2014)

some on this sight just put 28 terms on and they look great but fyi they run big, 28" terms are actually 28.5" but all he did is adjust the preload to raise the shocks up and he say's he love them.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Rocks are going to cut them up bad. Terms are really soft.


----------

